# Playing Videos on the infotainment screen



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

Can someone please confirm if Atlas will play videos while parked? 
Either from SD, USB or CD slot ( Not sure if it is also a DVD slot) ?

If not can something like this be activated using OBD 11?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

mdtony said:


> Can someone please confirm if Atlas will play videos while parked?
> Either from SD, USB or CD slot ( Not sure if it is also a DVD slot) ?
> 
> If not can something like this be activated using OBD 11?


Unfortunately it is not a DVD reader. That is only on discover pro 9.2", not discover media 8". You can look into the media control app (there is a lengthy thread on the forum about it), but that will only allow you to control videos on a tablet that is connected to the WLAN in the car from the main hu. It won't play them on the hu though.


Short answer is no.


----------



## dnldcs (Sep 3, 2019)

https://www.navtool.com/volkswagen-atlas-2018-2019-hdmi-interface.aspx


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for you replies


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

No. The DVD drive won't play video from cd or DVD. The SD cards won't play video either. It will output the audio stream though. I've tried numerous formats based on post I've found only but none of them worked.


----------



## huntrm (Sep 18, 2018)

*Down the rabbit hole you go*

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...as-today&p=112924545&viewfull=1#post112924545

See if this works for you!


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

For $300+ I'd just buy a spare tablet and keep it in the glovebox!!!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

There are ways to hack this using OBDEleven/VCDS - I used the app "Mirror Link in Motion" and then had to do some bits to my phone to get this all to work. Not something I found I used but yes, you can get youtube to play on the screen. Just start doing some gorilla googling.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

KarstGeo said:


> There are ways to hack this using OBDEleven/VCDS - I used the app "Mirror Link in Motion" and then had to do some bits to my phone to get this all to work. Not something I found I used but yes, you can get youtube to play on the screen. Just start doing some gorilla googling.


Care to share any links or tips? I didn't see an app by that name anywhere. Seems like there are a limited number of phones that actually support Mirrorlink....


----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

Found this https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...tion-on-US-MIB2-working-(!!!)#/topics/8160913


https://instagram.com/vwatlaschris


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

This is another one. Phone has to be rooted though. Carstream is the app

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAsn9AMeXm8


----------

